# Strap suggestion for Omega.



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

I can usually see in my head very easily what a watch will look like with straps when I’m going to buy one, but I’ve really hit the wall with this one. I feel like if I go with a blue strap it will be too much blue. Black looks ok I guess. I was leaning towards gray but just not seeing anything I like. Forgot to mention this is a strap to make it a bit more formal, so probably leather. I’m kind of looking at a Hirsch carbon blue which I think will be fine but I just need some suggestions to see what else I’m not thinking of. Thanks


----------



## Scott_DC (Apr 26, 2020)

Tan calfskin?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Brown and blue would be NSFW-sensational IMO. Maybe something similar to this brown on my Apollo 8.


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

kritameth said:


> Brown and blue would be NSFW-sensational IMO. Maybe something similar to this brown on my Apollo 8.
> View attachment 16416932


Ya I’ve seen a lot of really nice brown straps I just wasn’t sure if it was too contrasting. Yours looks awesome though!


----------



## Prince500 (Jan 31, 2019)

Never really thought about brown but that looks very sharp. I agree.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

I think brown works.









Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Honey brown suede perhaps?


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

Personally, I wouldn't go Hirsch Carbon, too sporty of a look and not really suited to the watch you have.

I would switch it to a Rios1931 Maison, textured Ostrich with black edges giving it a more casual every day look


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

WatchObsession said:


> Personally, I wouldn't go Hirsch Carbon, too sporty of a look and not really suited to the watch you have.
> 
> I would switch it to a Rios1931 Maison, textured Ostrich with black edges giving it a more casual every day look


I was actually looking at a gray ostrich strap, your looks pretty good though


----------



## makenwinners (Dec 9, 2021)

WatchObsession said:


> Personally, I wouldn't go Hirsch Carbon, too sporty of a look and not really suited to the watch you have.
> 
> I would switch it to a Rios1931 Maison, textured Ostrich with black edges giving it a more casual every day look


Man, that blue strap looks great!


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

Sorry for the bad lighting I’m in my basement. I’ll post a better pic soon. I ended up going with this brown ostrich. what do ya think?


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

I


Porky4774 said:


> I can usually see in my head very easily what a watch will look like with straps when I’m going to buy one, but I’ve really hit the wall with this one. I feel like if I go with a blue strap it will be too much blue. Black looks ok I guess. I was leaning towards gray but just not seeing anything I like. Forgot to mention this is a strap to make it a bit more formal, so probably leather. I’m kind of looking at a Hirsch carbon blue which I think will be fine but I just need some suggestions to see what else I’m not thinking of. Thanks
> View attachment 16416726


I would look at Christopher Ward Cordovan straps. High quality straps, at a fraction of the price of omega. They only do midnight blue, and black now though. Assuming that watch is blue, i think the blue would look great.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Porky4774 said:


> Sorry for the bad lighting I’m in my basement. I’ll post a better pic soon. I ended up going with this brown ostrich. what do ya think?
> View attachment 16428976


Insane in the membrane!! 🤯


----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

I immediately thought of this strap but it's 22mm, unless you trimmed a mil off either side...






Genuine Leather Watch Straps / Watch Bands | WatchGecko


Genuine leather watch straps for the world's leading watch brands. Choice of size, colour and design. Free worldwide shipping!




www.watchgecko.com


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

Here are a couple better pictures I took.it’s a little fancier than I’m used to but it’s for a fancy party so I think it’ll work.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Omega has their very own Velcro and dozens of natos. I’d wear it on the Velcro one.


----------



## Belzoni (Jun 6, 2015)

Great looking ostrich strap. Well done. I am thinking about one for my Speedy. Which vendor?


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

Belzoni said:


> Great looking ostrich strap. Well done. I am thinking about one for my Speedy. Which vendor?


It came from lone star treasure on Etsy, they have great prices


----------



## tassyrabbit (Jan 17, 2011)

I do like the brown ostrich you picked I was not convinced about the other tan leather ones suggested and a blue would work in my opinion. Maybe even a black ostrich, that texture is very interesting. Down here we use emu leather that has a similar texture.


----------

